# Flexibility for the arms?



## Chat Noir (Jul 3, 2010)

There's a exercise that I often see in a lot of yoga poses.  It's the  one where you bend one arm behind your back, throw your other hand  behind your help reaching up towards your neck to touch the other hand.   I could almost do this years ago, but the hands are just further and  further apart and it's painful putting my arms in that position. Is this  a sign of shoulder problems or just a lack of flexibility? Even my  mother can do this.....


----------



## robertlk808 (Jul 10, 2010)

I think only a doctor or a massage therapist can properly asses that but there are methods that you can use to increase flexibility and there are tons of good clips for stretching on youtube.


----------

